# installing daytime running lights?



## khall99 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm importing my 2004 Maxima to Canada and one of the requirements is that it needs to have daytime running lights. Basically, this means that the headlights are on all the time the car is running. When I imported my 1999 Toyota Corolla a few years ago, this installation was accomplished by the Toyota dealer simply reprogramming the lighting module. Unfortunately, the local Nissan dealership says that this is not possible with my Maxima and that it will require a significant amount of work totalling almost $1000! 

Has anyone had experience with this and can possibly help me out?

Thanks in advance,

-kevin-


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

khall99 said:


> I'm importing my 2004 Maxima to Canada and one of the requirements is that it needs to have daytime running lights. Basically, this means that the headlights are on all the time the car is running. When I imported my 1999 Toyota Corolla a few years ago, this installation was accomplished by the Toyota dealer simply reprogramming the lighting module. Unfortunately, the local Nissan dealership says that this is not possible with my Maxima and that it will require a significant amount of work totalling almost $1000!
> 
> Has anyone had experience with this and can possibly help me out?
> 
> ...



buy a DRL kit on ebay


----------

